# Currency Poll



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Needing to buy some Euros soon.

With the rate being so poor, where/how do people buy to maximise their purchase?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

neither, we get them out of the hole in the wall when we get over there :roll:  - better rate that the rip off dealers in the UK.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Same as Mike.

Use ATMs as you need the cash.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

ATMs with Nationwide card.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I just bought some euro's in town today to tide us over till we get over to France . . got 1.079 but one travel agent was advertising 1.098 with no commision [didn't see it till after I purchased :?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Using ATM's when you need the money is not the answer to getting a good rate, you may get the best rate that is around at that moment in time.
Some people buy when they believe that the rate is possibly the best that it will reach, we bought some last month at £1.11 ready for a holiday starting next week. As it happens the rate did go above that for a while but it has now dropped back down to around the same level.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Using a Nationwide card will give you the official Visa rate for the day which is usually one of the best rates going and NW don't charge a fee so you can't really do much more to increase the number of Euros you get.

If anyone here can accurately forecast the rise and fall of the exchange rate please pm me with the details


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> Using ATM's when you need the money is not the answer to getting a good rate, you may get the best rate that is around at that moment in time.
> Some people buy when they believe that the rate is possibly the best that it will reach, we bought some last month at £1.11 ready for a holiday starting next week. As it happens the rate did go above that for a while but it has now dropped back down to around the same level.


sorry, mikeco, don't agrre; unless you're buying large amounts, it's not really worth the hassle. Spot rate on my BT yahoo page is 1.1357 now - the atm's are normally at the spot rate, not the "tourist"rate used by the banks ib the UK. 
We carry a small float over when we go over the channel, enough to buy a few bits & a drink, then find a local bank & draw some cash.

btw Nattionwide's card is still commission free in Europe, they are charging for outside Europe now, not sure how long the European free rates will apply


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have to agree with Mike.

Charlie


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Save all cash not used from previous holiday and use it to fuel up at first stop. Coins saved from previous year are especially usefull for the meters on Aires de Service or Stellplatz.

Withdraw cash from a BANK ATM using Nationwide debitcard (0% commission in Eurozone).

NB. Some ATM's are inside the bank therefore cant be be seen from the street.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Got mine at my local Post Officed today 1.0914 545 euro for £499. Wonder how much fuel some use looking for a cash point. :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I got 320 Eur for £302.11 = rate of 1.0592. (in my head they are at parity)

This was from my local PO - While it is still open... 

Oh! - I walked and reduced my carbon flip-flop print

Cheers

Dave


PS off to Finland and the Baltic states tomorrow - on the bike mind...

We are going Dover-Dunkerque then via France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Finland, Estonia, Latvia, Lithunia, Poland, Berlin and back to Dunkerque.

Be back in 2 weeks

D


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Went on line yesterday and found the best rate was the post office, so ordered 1,000 euros at 1.1068 and cost £903.51.

Went to local post office today and collected.

Off to Ibiza (flying) on Sunday for a week. Will end up using cash machines out there as well.

Regards

Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris - that seems like a much better rate than I got??

I will be "having a word" with sub-post-mistress (as against the dom-post- mistress - Oooooh-er missus) when I get back.

I may have to come to Devizes/Pewsey/Woodbridge next time I need some euros.

See you at the beer-festival - I'll be a year older (but no wiser)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Look forward to seeing you.

As to the rate, I understand that you get the best rate by going on line and as mentioned the Euros turn up at your designated post office the following day. Naturally you use a debit card to buy them and need to have driving licence or and passport to collect.

We do a lot of business with our post office and even though he knows us they have to record the identification.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travelex*

Hi

Use www.travelex.co.uk and collect the currency from the airport, ferry terminal etc. Do not use Travelex though if you just want to buy on spec.

At 08.10 this morning, they are offering 1.1021.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The Post Office offer you a better rate if you purchase £500 or more currency. I did look at on line with them but wanted to try and help the local post Office as they seem to be trying to shut them all,probably lost out on about 3 Euro not doing it on line.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Today Crown Currency 1.11


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> The Post Office offer you a better rate if you purchase £500 or more currency. I did look at on line with them but wanted to try and help the local post Office as they seem to be trying to shut them all,probably lost out on about 3 Euro not doing it on line.


Or do what I did! Online and collect at your local post office!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Today Crown Currency 1.11


That's for delivery between 2nd and 12th June.....and no-one knows what the rate will be by then so you could gain or lose.

If you have a caxton card & upload it today you'd get 111.8


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

111.8 Tellbell where do I get a caxton card?

The best rates are always forward delivery but have used forward buying for the last two years, it is only about a week in advance, and have never lost out yet. You have a further three days to pay so in reality you are only buying four days in advance.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Here:

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/comparerates.asp?dist=CAXTGENL

Though I did read that if Newcastle B/S goes bust your cash isn't protected.

Will take the risk though :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Got my Euros in Tesco yesterday - 1.0974.

I didn't know this, but they also give you clubcard points when buying currency - maybe not as many points as when buying groceries and the like, but every little helps.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Money*

I use ATM/Nationwide.

Have been using Post Office for initial cash for trip. However, rat can vary greatly. Called in at post office and was quoted 1.03. Went online and they were offering 1.08.

Here is a useful tool.

Click Me

Trev


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We have just got back. The exchange rate has varied from 1.13 to 1.10 for Nationwide a/c via cash machine, and 1.12- 1.11 for Nationwide credit card over 6 weeks


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

In Ibiza at the moment and spotted walking around that they give you 1.09 here.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I opened a Euro account with a Euro debit card and stick in funds when the rates are most favourable or rather when I happen to notice they are.

Has anyone got an explantation for this currency issue.

The pound is climbing against the dollar and is higer than for a long time and yet S&P have moved us from stable to negative and it will not be long before we lose our triple A.

USA may well be going down this path too but has not at present. So why has the pound gone up when we are in a worse position that USA.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Nationwide is the way to go we spend a lot of time in Spain and have found ATM in the local town works well for us also you can see the cost within
1/2 hour on your online account. and has been said before the best exchange on that day but remember max from an ATM is €300 per day 
Mike T


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Pusser, my guess is because Eurozone is also in a very tight spot just now.
saluti,
eddied


----------

